# How I get Sashay Yarn ready



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

This is a word document with picture showing peopel how I get Sashay Yarn ready to use. This is only a suggestion but I have found it works best.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> This is a word document with picture showing peopel how I get Sashay Yarn ready to use. This is only a suggestion but I have found it works best.


I did the same but you are much neater than I was


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you. You make it so easy to understand.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Not able to open your file :-(


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> Not able to open your file :-(


I added a PDF file that you should be able to open


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you so much Chris


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lolly12 said:


> Thank you so much Chris


Great idea Chris.Thank you

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I do mine almost the same way, only I use a paper towel tube, and then when I want to knit, I put the tube on a standing paper towel holder. Works really slick.


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

Great Idea! Thanks for sharing


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh wow. Thanks. I haven't worked with Sashay yet but this might help when I do (it has been on my very long "want to do" list).


----------



## bren7975 (Apr 16, 2013)

I use a toliet paper roll and it works wonderfully. Do you think people will want these scarves again this year? I have yarn left over from last year as well as the tulle scarf yarn/fabric


----------



## bren7975 (Apr 16, 2013)

oh it posted twice. so sorry


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I just work with it straight from the skein, and have not had a problem with it.


----------



## Jackyv (Aug 7, 2013)

That is a great idea, I am knitting a scarf for my daughter at the moment and it is taking so long, mainly due to unraveling the yarn.

Thank you


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

good question regarding how well they sell now. I made at least 15 of them for a church sale and for a Relay for Life event.....very few sold this past year but the year before I sold out.
I love your idea for wrapping the yarn around a toilet paper roll.


----------



## katag1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the post. I just bought some, can't wait to start a scarf.


----------



## dheida (Oct 8, 2011)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Linda1945 (Apr 3, 2011)

Great idea, I have about 10 skiens and will use your suggestion, thank you


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you Chris. You're always to helpful.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

Clever idea. Thank you


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

Great idea! I have some of that yarn and plan to start on a scarf soon. Will certainly remember this tip!!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I do not know if it will sell this year or not. I like the yarn. You can also use it as a ruffle shirt for doll clothes. the Sophia shawl and there is all sorts of other Ideal you can use it for.


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you! I didn't know you were supposed to do this, no wonder my scarf was not as fluffy as others I have seen!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I've never rerolled the sashay yarn. I just unwind some of it and go from there. Unwinding as needed from the skein. It works great for me that way.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Chris, genius!


----------



## maisey67 (Aug 30, 2011)

Great idea. The trick is to find different uses for this yarn, like ruffles around the neck of a sweater or around the hem.


chriso1972 said:


> I do not know if it will sell this year or not. I like the yarn. You can also use it as a ruffle shirt for doll clothes. the Sophia shawl and there is all sorts of other Ideal you can use it for.


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Great idea, thanks fo0r posting!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

This is great. Now I need to know how to knit with the Sashay yarn. I have 3 skeins of it and have not idea how to knit with it.


----------



## Flutter-by (Jul 4, 2013)

Great idea!!


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Great tip. Thanks for posting!


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

I have knitted about 30 sashay scarves. My friends say I do too much to get it ready. I unwind the whole skein, check for flaws (yes sometimes there big holes and shredded yarn in the middle of the skein), then I iron it all out. I stitched all the ends under neatly before I start. I rolled up the "yarn" on a paper towel holder after ironing it out. Then I finally knit it. I think it takes half the time to knit it than it does to prep it. I have five granddaughters and 4 daughters and daughter in laws and they all love them. I am now knitting several as a thank you gift to someone. I enjoy the knitting but not the prep. The scarves look lovely afterwards and when I cast off the stitch and stitch the end tight, they are ready to go right away.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Great Idea, thanks for sharing. I had been rolling in balls, but the addition of the tp tube makes sense.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> This is a word document with picture showing peopel how I get Sashay Yarn ready to use. This is only a suggestion but I have found it works best.


Thank you! I like that method better than stopping to unfurl the yarn every few stitches.

Good thinking....


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I just work with it straight from the skein, and have not had a problem with it.


Me too..


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Ms Sue P said:


> This is great. Now I need to know how to knit with the Sashay yarn. I have 3 skeins of it and have not idea how to knit with it.


This is the link I learned from






If you go to YouTube, and type in "knitting with Sashay yarn" you'll get pages and pages of links for tutorials


----------



## mphinney (Aug 13, 2011)

I've done the same thing, less the paper clips. I also use paper towel rolls for projects that I use two colors of at the same time.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, great idea


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks for the tutorial. I made several last year, but this year have only 1 order so far. Struggled with getting the yarn unfolded. With your tutorial, the scarf should go in a hurry.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks, great idea. I have used the toilet paper roll before, but never thought to paperclip it. Much easier.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I use a paper towel cardboard. Viv



chriso1972 said:


> This is a word document with picture showing peopel how I get Sashay Yarn ready to use. This is only a suggestion but I have found it works best.


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

I have read of this method, but your photographs make it very easy to understand. Thank you!


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Love that idea, thanks


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

I do it the same way, but use a paper towel tube, then once done put it on a paper towel holder works like a charm, can just stand it on the floor beside you. Jill


----------



## bren7975 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have used the tulle yarn to trim shirts and Cami's. just haven't used the sashay as I think it is a little "heavy". The tulle is so light and dressier I think


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> This is a word document with picture showing peopel how I get Sashay Yarn ready to use. This is only a suggestion but I have found it works best.


I like the idea of using the paper clips..Thanks..


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> This is a word document with picture showing peopel how I get Sashay Yarn ready to use. This is only a suggestion but I have found it works best.


Why go through all that trouble? Re-winding the yarn on a tube would be a real time waster for me. I use the Sashay yarn right from the skein and have no problems with it. I knit them using the outside end of the skein and do not pull from the center. I only unwind about 12 inches or so from the skein and I spread the yarn with my fingers as I go. You don't have to spread the yarn very much to catch the outside thread. I knit through every other hole and get one made in about two hours using 8 stitches. I pull at the ruffles while I am knitting them to spread the yarn. I have made over twenty of these scarves and will be selling them along with other items at a Bazaar in December.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Why go through all that trouble? Re-winding the yarn on a tube would be a real time waster for me. I use the Sashay yarn right from the skein and have no problems with it. I knit them using the outside end of the skein and do not pull from the center. I only unwind about 12 inches or so from the skein and I spread the yarn with my fingers as I go. You don't have to spread the yarn very much to catch the outside thread. I knit through every other hole and get one made in about two hours using 8 stitches. I pull at the ruffles while I am knitting them to spread the yarn. I have made over twenty of these scarves and will be selling them along with other items at a Bazaar in December.


I have made one only of Sashay- as it is not available here- this was from some gifted yarn- I also just spread it with my fingers as I went -I think the result is quite satisfactory!


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

I do the very same thing as Chriso and it certainly makes it so much easier to work up the scarf in record time.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well This was only a SUGGESTION. I did not mean to start an argument over the way that you should work with Sashay yarn. I myself Find it hard to work with if it is not stretched out. I also can only knit with it because I have trouble seeing the stitches if I try to crochet with it.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> This is the link I learned from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much. I want to make some for Chirstmas presents.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Well This was only a SUGGESTION. I did not mean to start an argument over the way that you should work with Sashay yarn. I myself Find it hard to work with if it is not stretched out. I also can only knit with it because I have trouble seeing the stitches if I try to crochet with it.


In my opinion you did not start any argument you were very helpful as I am just learning about sashay yarn and I appreciate all the help I can get. One even sent a link on you tube for me.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ms Sue P said:


> In my opinion you did not start any argument you were very helpful as I am just learning about sashay yarn and I appreciate all the help I can get. One even sent a link on you tube for me.


Ms Sue It is a nice yarn takes a little bit to get use to the yarn. I like it just I think in my opinion that it is easier to unroll it and then to knit or crochet with it. The First time I used it I was ready to take the ball of yarn and just through it in the trash. But I finally figured it out and now it is easier to work with


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have made one only of Sashay- as it is not available here- this was from some gifted yarn- I also just spread it with my fingers as I went -I think the result is quite satisfactory!


IT is a very lovely scarf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> IT is a very lovely scarf


But I tend to agree with you- had I thought of the roll to unwind it onto- it would have made life simpler! It has a habit of winding around itself- at least that is what my one ball did!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

you can unwind it on anything. I like the Bathroom Tissue roll or paper towel tube because you can wrap it around it and have a place to store the label till you are ready to use it. that way you know the color


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> you can unwind it on anything. I like the Bathroom Tissue roll or paper towel tube because you can wrap it around it and have a place to store the label till you are ready to use it. that way you know the color


 :thumbup:


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Chris

You hit the nail on the head with this one. No more trying to keep stiches on the needle while trying to untwist the yarn at the same time. Thanks


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Terrific idea. Thanks for sharing. I found when using this yarn the most time consuming part is straightening it out.


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you> DotD


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Very good pictures and clear instructions. Like the idea of prepping the yarn. This is a must do for me because Im a winding nerd. Like to check out the yarn. I thumb wind my yarn into a ball but this yarn on the roll is perfect. Thanks



chriso1972 said:


> This is a word document with picture showing peopel how I get Sashay Yarn ready to use. This is only a suggestion but I have found it works best.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> Ms Sue It is a nice yarn takes a little bit to get use to the yarn. I like it just I think in my opinion that it is easier to unroll it and then to knit or crochet with it. The First time I used it I was ready to take the ball of yarn and just through it in the trash. But I finally figured it out and now it is easier to work with


Chriso1972 - I had the same problem with the first skein I purchased. It was such a different concept, the label directions were confusing and I was really struggling with it and was ready to take the yarn back to the store. Then I found a video on U Tube showing how to knit them and after that I just relaxed and started to knit that first scarf. I actually discovered that I love knitting them. I started on metal needles, but switched to shorter length bamboo needles that I like much better. The yarn spreads apart as it runs through my fingers. I just got a new color today (black & red) and I made a scarf out of it in an hour and a half. By only unwinding 15 or 20 inches from the skein, it generally doesn't twist much and if it does twist a little, it is very easy to flip around and untwist. No problems with it at all. I absolutely love making these scarves and they are my go to project to take with me when I know I have to wait, like at an appointment.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Lil Kristie said:


> I've never rerolled the sashay yarn. I just unwind some of it and go from there. Unwinding as needed from the skein. It works great for me that way.


I just use from the skein too and twist the skein backwards if it gets too twisted... I tried winding it into a toilet roll one time and it took too long. I have made skirts and scarves with it


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you - such a great idea!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks!&#128047;


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Ms Sue P said:


> This is great. Now I need to know how to knit with the Sashay yarn. I have 3 skeins of it and have not idea how to knit with it.


there are plenty of howto's on youtube. the crochet crowd is a good one.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Well This was only a SUGGESTION. I did not mean to start an argument over the way that you should work with Sashay yarn. I myself Find it hard to work with if it is not stretched out. I also can only knit with it because I have trouble seeing the stitches if I try to crochet with it.


Chris, your suggestions is as valuable as any other suggestions for items. some people are never satisfied. it is on my todo list and am certainly going to try it. besides it will give me something diff to do. keep up the good work!!


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

bren7975 said:


> I use a toliet paper roll and it works wonderfully. Do you think people will want these scarves again this year? I have yarn left over from last year as well as the tulle scarf yarn/fabric


you never know what people will buy or not. one year my potholders and dishcloths went like crazy and the next not so much. as they say in the designer world,"one day you are IN and another day you are OUT." to each his own.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

bren7975 said:


> I have used the tulle yarn to trim shirts and Cami's. just haven't used the sashay as I think it is a little "heavy". The tulle is so light and dressier I think


See if you can find a sashay yarn already made into a scarf and check out the weight of the scarf. I think they are lighter than some of the scarves made with regular yarn. Of course, the tulle would be really light. I guess it is just a matter of preference. I haven't seen the tulle yarn. Who is the manufacturer? Thanks.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

bren7975 said:


> I use a toliet paper roll and it works wonderfully. Do you think people will want these scarves again this year? I have yarn left over from last year as well as the tulle scarf yarn/fabric


I hope people will want these scarves again this year since I have made over twenty to sell at a bazaar. I think it might matter where you live. I live in the state of Washington and I didn't see these scarves until the spring of this year when a lady wore one to the church I attended. Then I started seeing them in the mail order catalogs like Mary Maxim, Annie's Attic and Herrschners. I have sold some to people where I bowl, one lady at church and my insurance lady advisor. A lot of people still have not seen them here in the Puget Sound area, so I am hoping they will be popular. I notice you live in Massachusetts. I think the east coast get the styles before we here out in the west. If you already have the yarn, you might go ahead and make the scarves and see if they sell. You have nothing to lose since you already have the yarn. Good luck. I hope you do well.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

They were out in England about 4-5 years ago


----------



## msmarie1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Julie....love the color of the scarf...good job...I have made
many, but I haven't seen that color as yet!....


----------



## msmarie1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Chriso...I do the same, but I used heavy cardboard and
rubber bands, but your idea of saving the label is good I didn't
do that, just put them in my knitting bag.Wished I saved them
your way,!


----------



## bren7975 (Apr 16, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> See if you can find a sashay yarn already made into a scarf and check out the weight of the scarf. I think they are lighter than some of the scarves made with regular yarn. Of course, the tulle would be really light. I guess it is just a matter of preference. I haven't seen the tulle yarn. Who is the manufacturer? Thanks.


I have made scarves with the sashay, I liked them just didn't trim anything with it. I found the tulle yarn at Ice Yarns much cheaper than any place else.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

bren7975 said:


> I have made scarves with the sashay, I liked them just didn't trim anything with it. I found the tulle yarn at Ice Yarns much cheaper than any place else.


I will have to check them out. Thanks.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

good work Chris, wish I had known that when I made one last year. Swore I would never do another but this might change my mind.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

The first few I made I knit them right from the skein. The thing I like about spreading it flat on a tube is that it is easier to knit and I let the yarn sit on the tube for a week or two and then it is nice and flat and not scrunched up. Just my opinion..


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

I never even thought there could be a way to avoid the nightmare of pulling/tugging/knitting/dropping stitches I ran into with my first (and ONLY) sashay scarf. I'll try this; maybe I'll be brave enough to use the other two skeins I purchased...and stashed! Thanks so much!


----------



## just80 (Aug 22, 2013)

very good instructions. I'm about to start a sashay scarf and this is most useful. thanks a bunch


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I recently finished a scarf out of the Sashay Sparkle yarn. It was a little different than the regular Sashay. It had 35 yards to the skein instead of 30 and the netting was a little coarser and I ended up picking up two threads instead of just the one like I do on the regular Sashay. I also finished a scarf using the new Red Heart Botique Sassy Fabric yarn. It turned out really long. I purchased three colors in the polka dots. I made the pink with white polka dots and the label says to use 4 stitches. I am going to make the next one using 6 stitches. I have some round earrings that are black with white polka dots that will go perfectly with the Sassy Black with white polka dots scarf. I like that the edge is scalloped and the material is flat and you just flip it over as you are working with it. Wonder what they will come up with next? At the bazaar I will have over 20 Sashay scarves, 2 Sashay Sparkle scarves and 3 Botique Sassy Fabric Scarves to sell.


----------



## msmarie1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Evie Rm I can't find the sassy Fabric yarn red heart, I 
tried Joann's online where did you find yours? Did you Knit
or crochet your scarves? You sound like you are all ready for your bazaar, good luck! msmarie1


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

msmarie1 said:


> Evie Rm I can't find the sassy Fabric yarn red heart, I
> tried Joann's online where did you find yours? Did you Knit
> or crochet your scarves? You sound like you are all ready for your bazaar, good luck! msmarie1


I got mine on line from Red Heart. It is not out in the stores yet. At least not when I ordered it. I knit all my ruffle scarves. I looked at both the knit and crochet how to videos. I didn't like the crochet version, so tried the knitted one. I absolutely love knitting them. I am just about ready for my first bazaar which will be held on October 20. I have made fleece baby blankets with crochet edging and matching burp cloths, crochet baby headbands, crochet baby bibs, knit and crochet dish cloths, crochet top dish towels, knitted fingerless gloves, knit baby wash cloths, crochet key chain lip balm holders and crochet pot handle covers. And, of course, the ruffle scarves. I want to make some cowls. I had one made and already sold it to the lady at my dentist's office. She also ordered six pair of fingerless gloves from me. I will get them made after the first bazaar. My second bazaar isn't until the first Saturday in December. Whatever I don't get made for that bazaar will get made for the next one. I am hoping to get into one mid December, but have had no luck in getting them to return my calls or emails.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

msmarie1 said:


> Evie Rm I can't find the sassy Fabric yarn red heart, I
> tried Joann's online where did you find yours? Did you Knit
> or crochet your scarves? You sound like you are all ready for your bazaar, good luck! msmarie1


My Joann's has it ... They have the tulle material and also lace with hours fir knitting ... They have RedHeat Boutuque Sassy Lace,sassy Fabric and Starbekka Flirt.. It's $9.99 .. I had 11 coupons some 40% and some 50% so I stocked up


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

msmarie1 said:


> Evie Rm I can't find the sassy Fabric yarn red heart, I
> tried Joann's online where did you find yours? Did you Knit
> or crochet your scarves? You sound like you are all ready for your bazaar, good luck! msmarie1


Here's some of it


----------



## bren7975 (Apr 16, 2013)

I get mine from Ice yarns. This was out early this year, I did notice Red heart had different edges and I don't know if Ice has that available, I haven't checked it out lately.


----------



## msmarie1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Britty 43 thanks for showing me the yarn I am going to 
try online at Red Heart now


----------



## msmarie1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Evie RM Good Luck on your Craft shows you worked hard.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

msmarie1 said:


> Britty 43 thanks for showing me the yarn I am going to
> try online at Red Heart now


If you have a local store ask them ... I just kind of stumbled across ii as it wasn't on an end cap ... Kind of off to a side


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

msmarie1 said:


> Evie RM Good Luck on your Craft shows you worked hard.


Thanks. I tried to make things that I thought people will buy. My hardest part is pricing them. But I figure that I can start out at one price and always lower it if people don't want to pay that high a price. I think I have a price in mind for each item that is fair. Thanks, again, for your good wishes.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> Thanks. I tried to make things that I thought people will buy. My hardest part is pricing them. But I figure that I can start out at one price and always lower it if people don't want to pay that high a price. I think I have a price in mind for each item that is fair. Thanks, again, for your good wishes.


Here the scarves range from $12-$20


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Britty43 said:


> Here the scarves range from $12-$20


Thanks. I was going to sell them for $15 each except for the three fabric ones. I bought the yarn from Red Heart and had to pay $10.69 each skein. I will sell those for $20.00 each. The bibs are really nice and I have posted pictures in posts just a few days ago. I think I will sell the bibs that have the accessories in the front pocket for $15.00 and the ones without the accessories for $12.00. Someone here on KP thought that might be a little too low, but they are a bib and how much is someone willing to spend for a baby bib? I could try $18.00 for the bibs with the accessories. I am in a quandary over the price on this item. I think I am going to attend a craft fair that is in my area in a couple of days and just check on what prices people are using for their items.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> Thanks. I was going to sell them for $15 each except for the three fabric ones. I bought the yarn from Red Heart and had to pay $10.69 each skein. I will sell those for $20.00 each. The bibs are really nice and I have posted pictures in posts just a few days ago. I think I will sell the bibs that have the accessories in the front pocket for $15.00 and the ones without the accessories for $12.00. Someone here on KP thought that might be a little too low, but they are a bib and how much is someone willing to spend for a baby bib? I could try $18.00 for the bibs with the accessories. I am in a quandary over the price on this item. I think I am going to attend a craft fair that is in my area in a couple of days and just check on what prices people are using for their items.


I got lucky .. My fabric was $9.99 and I had 11 coupons.. Just need somewhere now to sell them


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Britty43 said:


> I got lucky .. My fabric was $9.99 and I had 11 coupons.. Just need somewhere now to sell them


Too bad you don't live near me. I could point you in the right direction. I went on line and searched local craft bazaars in my county. Then I did the county just to the north of me. There weren't a lot, but there was a list to choose from. I am doing the one on the 20th and then there is one on the first Saturday in December and if I ever hear back from the people, there is one in mid December. They have not answered my emails or phone calls, so I don't know what is up with them. I even wrote them a letter a couple of weeks ago and did not get an answer from that either. So, at least I will be in two. The couple I found in November were during the first week and we will be in Hawaii the first week of November, so couldn't sign up for them.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> Too bad you don't live near me. I could point you in the right direction. I went on line and searched local craft bazaars in my county. Then I did the county just to the north of me. There weren't a lot, but there was a list to choose from. I am doing the one on the 20th and then there is one on the first Saturday in December and if I ever hear back from the people, there is one in mid December. They have not answered my emails or phone calls, so I don't know what is up with them. I even wrote them a letter a couple of weeks ago and did not get an answer from that either. So, at least I will be in two. The couple I found in November were during the first week and we will be in Hawaii the first week of November, so couldn't sign up for them.


Oh have fun in Hawaii... I went to the Big Island 10 years ago and loved it


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Britty43 said:


> Oh have fun in Hawaii... I went to the Big Island 10 years ago and loved it


That is where we are going. The big island with about 12 other people. I met my husband on Oahu in 1963. We were married in 1965 and celebrated our 48th anniversary last April.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> That is where we are going. The big island with about 12 other people. I met my husband on Oahu in 1963. We were married in 1965 and celebrated our 48th anniversary last April.


We stayed at The Royal Kona ... It was nice as it's right on the bay and you can walk all the way to the end to the King Kamehameha hotel .. We went to a Luau there... I know you'll have a wonderful time


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Britty43 said:


> We stayed at The Royal Kona ... It was nice as it's right on the bay and you can walk all the way to the end to the King Kamehameha hotel .. We went to a Luau there... I know you'll have a wonderful time


Our group has three condos booked for the week. I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> Our group has three condos booked for the week. I am really looking forward to it.


I'm envious... LOL... You'll have to let me know how the condos are... Might want to do that in a few years


----------



## Tanksmom (Sep 26, 2013)

What a flipping awesome idea,I have done about 20 of these scarves and nearly drove myself crazy trying to keep the yarn from twisting. I will use this idea and pass it on.

Thanks, Dee


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

For those of you that have trouble with the yarn twisting, I have a suggestion. I just emptied a large ribbon spool. It is wide enough so that you could wind the Sashay around it. With the hole in the center, you could put it on a wire hanger which will make the yarn flow smoothly. I haven't tried it, as I don't have the problems that others seem to have. When I used the last of the ribbon from that spool a light bulb went off in my head and I thought that this would be a good suggestion for some.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you. I will try this.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Britty43 said:


> I'm envious... LOL... You'll have to let me know how the condos are... Might want to do that in a few years


Our week went by so fast. Wish we could have stayed two weeks. The condo was absolutely gorgeous. It was in Waikoloa which is about 12 miles from the Kona airport. The official name on the stone entry when you enter the condo complex is "The Greens at Waikoloa Paniolo Greens. It was right on the golf course. When I walked in the condo when we first arrived, I thought Wow, this is really nice. The winds blew the first 4 days and acted like natural air conditioning when we kept the sliding glass door open. When we were at the condo, we kept the front door open and the breeze just blew through. The living area and kitchen were downstairs with a small deck that overlooked the golf course. I had breakfast and coffee out there a couple of times. Upstairs were two bedrooms, each with their own bathroom and balconies and there was a utility closet with a washer and dryer. There was a swimming pool and right next to it was a small wading pool for the kiddies and then off to the other side of the pool was a hot tub. One day we drove to the volcano which was a long drive, so that took the whole day. One day we drove to Hilo which was another long drive, but well worth it. The temperature was in the eighties the whole time we were there. We are thinking about going to Maui the next time which won't be for a few years.


----------



## Ljgl4405 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the great idea. I will try it when I make the three scarves that I promised to make for nieces.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

I would have never thought of something like that. Great idea


----------



## gostrom (May 16, 2011)

super duper idea John. Thanks for sharing


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great idea, thanks.


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

McOzzy72 said:


> This is a word document with picture showing peopel how I get Sashay Yarn ready to use. This is only a suggestion but I have found it works best.


Great advise thankyou
Pat


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

What a great idea


----------



## jmurphy911 (Sep 12, 2016)

Good idea!


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for posting this info-I have some sashay and this will help me a lot! :sm01:


----------



## sgrgrunt (Aug 6, 2012)

McOzzy72 said:


> This is a word document with picture showing peopel how I get Sashay Yarn ready to use. This is only a suggestion but I have found it works best.


Thanks it is a great idea.


----------

